# Nikon D7000 und Xfce4

## Erdie

Mein Nikon D7000 scheint kein Massenspeicherprotokoll zu haben. Im KDE erscheint ein Item mit dem Namen "Camera" aus dem ich den Inhalt der beiden Speicherkarten kopieren kann.

Im Xfce erscheint im Syslog eine Meldung über eine Art Camera device aber sonst tut sich nichts. Die Thunar media Plugins sind installiert. Gibt es eine simple Möglichkeit, das auch unter Xfce hinzubekommen, dass ich die Kamera auslesen kann? 

Ich möchte kein Monstrum installieren, was die kdelibs als Abhängigkeit mitbring z. B. Digikam

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## firefly

scheinbar hat thunar keinen support für MTP devices

----------

## Erdie

Gibt es denn sowas wie die  kleinste  (im Sinne von Bloatware) mögliche Lösung, die ich installieren können um wenigstens einen Datentransfer zu erreichen?

Man kann einen Cardreader nehmen .. ja .. aber die Nikon hat 2  SD Slots, da wird das schon wieder etwas umständlich.

Danke und Grüße

Erdie

----------

## bell

Thunar nutzt gvfs und gvfs hat USE=gphoto2. Damit sollte es gehen.

----------

## syn0ptik

Warum du hates gpicview?

----------

## Erdie

@bell: Danke, das werde ich probieren.

----------

## firefly

ansonsten würde noch folgendes in frage kommen (halt keine GUI  :Wink: )

 *Quote:*   

> * sys-fs/mtpfs
> 
>      Available versions:  1.0 ~1.1 {{debug mad}}
> 
>      Homepage:            http://www.adebenham.com/mtpfs/
> ...

 

----------

## Erdie

mtpfs funktioniert nicht:

```

Apr 11 13:40:01 ibmbook cron[19612]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons)

Apr 11 13:40:28 ibmbook kernel: fuse init (API version 7.20)

Apr 11 13:41:51 ibmbook kernel: usb 1-5: new high-speed USB device number 4 using ehci_hcd

Apr 11 13:41:51 ibmbook kernel: usb 1-5: New USB device found, idVendor=04b0, idProduct=0428

Apr 11 13:41:51 ibmbook kernel: usb 1-5: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

Apr 11 13:41:51 ibmbook kernel: usb 1-5: Product: NIKON DSC D7000

Apr 11 13:41:51 ibmbook kernel: usb 1-5: Manufacturer: NIKON

Apr 11 13:41:51 ibmbook kernel: usb 1-5: SerialNumber: 000006461567

Apr 11 13:41:51 ibmbook mtp-probe: checking bus 1, device 4: "/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-5"

Apr 11 13:41:51 ibmbook mtp-probe: bus: 1, device: 4 was not an MTP device

```

Bin mal extra nach hause gefahren um das auszuprobieren  :Sad: 

----------

## Erdie

Die Kamera nutzt PTP. gphoto2 und gtkam haben das Problem gelöst.

----------

## Erdie

Nachtrag zum Thema USE=gphotot2 und Thunar:

Ich konnte Thunar nicht dazu überreden, irgendwas Kameramäßiges über den Volman anzuzeigen trotz use flag. Daher habe ich gtkam installiert. Ist zwar nicht so elegant aber funktioniert.

----------

